# Emperor of Mankind resurrected?



## turel2

Will the Emperor of Mankind ever be resurrected?

Or will he just sit on the Golden Throne for ever?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Depends on the various theories.

On the one hand you have the Star Child theory, in that the Emperors soul is lost in the warp adrift from his body and if he were to die they would be reunited and he would be reborn as a new God, the Star Child and lead humanity on a new crusade.

Then theres the Illuminati, which is very similar. The Illuminati are trying to gather all the Sensei together(emperors decendents) and then when the Emperor fails and dies, kill all the Senei as one whose souls will be absorbed by the Emperor who will be reborn as the Senei-Emperor and again lead humanity on a new crusade.

And with the more recent rulebook and fluff the Golden Throne is apparently failing. So looking like he's not gonna be up there forever. Hopefully for mankind one of the above happens

Oh and some also think Cypher is heading towards Terra, possibly with the intention of kill the Emperor, either with the intention of releasing the Star Child or just to try and kill him off


----------



## Turkeyspit

turel2 said:


> Will the Emperor of Mankind ever be resurrected?
> 
> Or will he just sit on the Golden Throne for ever?


Will we ever see the dawn of the 42nd Millennium? 

It really all depends on the Keepers of the Lore at GW. Do they want to evolve the storyline, or leave it the way it is?

Were the Emperor to 'rise' from the Throne in one way or another, the W40K Universe would continue...it would just need to change in a dramatic way.

To answer your question then: yes, the Emperor undoubtedly 'could' be resurrected. Whether or not he will be is something that is, as of yet, undecided (so far as I know  )


----------



## Angel of Blood

Oh yeah, these are what *Could* happen. But its unlikely GW will do anything about it any time soon, maybe eventually a long long way down the line, as something like the Emperor dying/being reborn would drasticly alter the 40k universe


----------



## Turkeyspit

Angel of Blood said:


> Oh yeah, these are what *Could* happen. But its unlikely GW will do anything about it any time soon, maybe eventually a long long way down the line, as something like the Emperor dying/being reborn would drasticly alter the 40k universe


It will probably happen once they finally publish the *last* Horus Heresy book, and the folks at BL will gather around the table and say "We need to develop a new series".

To which Dan Abnett will respond: "I know, let's go forward with the resurrection of The Emperor - we will call the series: 'Revenge of the Emperor' "

And BAM...BL will have another bestselling series - with a little help from over anxious Star Wars geeks who don't read past the title before buying a book :laugh:


----------



## The Boz

What would hapen with the Imperium if the Emperor would suddenly resurrect/die? Wouldn't the Astronomican die off in both cases?


----------



## Angel of Blood

If he died, as in with no resurection, the Imperium would be utterly screwed. Astronomican would go out rendering warp travel almost impossible. Then the warpgate in the palace itself would open and Terra would be overrun with deamons. Riots would engulf all imperial sectors, mass panic, revolutions, another civil war. The end of the Imperium essentially.

If he was resurected as a new god in the warp, he would be massively powerful, a god in his own right. I imagine he would be able to permanently close the gate on Terra, the astronomican would possibly be even more powerful than before, and the Imperium would truely have a god on their side. Riots and such would still probably break out, but the Imperium would definetly come out stronger for it. Primarchs may return such as The Lion, new crusades would be launched. Would usher in a new age of the Imperium and Humanity as a whole.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Most people always seem to look at the extremley far-fetched optimistic theories without also realising the darker alternatives... 



The Boz said:


> What would hapen with the Imperium if the Emperor would suddenly resurrect/die? Wouldn't the Astronomican die off in both cases?


Lets take into account that the Emperor couldn't realistically be revived physically, if anything there is small chance he could be reborn in the warp. Physically he is a frail and mangled half-skeleton, missing half his limbs and organs after having endured a horrible fate at the hands of Warmaster Horus. Ultimately he has only a very minimal number of cells and is still only 'alive' because he is interred in the mysterious stasis-tomb that is the Golden Throne. But because he is still interred in the Golden Throne, his body acts as an anchor for his soul in the Warp thus enabling him to guide the Astronomican, keep the Imperial Webway sealed, and protect humanity from the worst depridations of Chaos.

If he is disconnected from the Golden Throne (either through death or the near-impossible case of physical resurrection) then not only would the Imperial Webway be ripped open and Terra and the Sol System flooded with Daemons, but the Astronomican would be unguided and therefore worthless to the Imperial Navy thus ending the Imperium. Also without his protection humanity would automatically be subject to Chaos.

But this will never be implemented into the background because Games Workshop will never further the storyline up to a point where such a thing will happen.



Angel of Blood said:


> If he was resurected, he would be massively powerful, a god in his own right.


Why would he be any more powerful than before?



Angel of Blood said:


> I imagine he would be able to permanently close the gate on Terra


Again, he had years to do this throughout the Age of Darkness and was unable to, and hasn't been able to in the 10,000 years since his ascension. Why would he be able to do such a thing now?



Angel of Blood said:


> the astronomican would possibly be even more powerful than before


Again, why?! 



Angel of Blood said:


> and the Imperium would truely have a god on their side. Riots and such would still probably break out, but the Imperium would definetly come out stronger for it. Primarchs may return such as The Lion, new crusades would be launched. Would usher in a new age of the Imperium and Humanity as a whole.


I personally hold that a physical revival of the Emperor is strictly impossible. But if such a thing did happen the Imperium would likely endure a civil war the likes which hasn't been seen since the Age of Apostasy or the Heresy itself. In fact probably much worse.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'm going off the theory of him being reborn as a god in the warp, should probably amend that. Not as a physical resurection

And completely agree about the civil war, like i said in the post, but i believe the Imperium would come out stronger in the end. As opposed to ceasing to exist if he died


----------



## OIIIIIIO

The civil strife that would ensure IF the old guy on life support were to be reborn would be unbelievable. He would destroy so much of humanity it would be unreal. He eliminated religions for a reason, only to wake up and the people that he was leading are now calling him a God. ALL BAD. He would be so pissed. Or the second theory ... the old guy on life support dies ... humans die out entirely fairly shortly afterwords.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Talthewicked said:


> The civil strife that would ensure IF the old guy on life support were to be reborn would be unbelievable. He would destroy so much of humanity it would be unreal. He eliminated religions for a reason, only to wake up and the people that he was leading are now calling him a God. ALL BAD. He would be so pissed.


Personally I don't think that would be the main reason for the inevitable internal strife. The Emperor may have outlawed religion and cults in his day, but I imagine he would rationally understand that it has once again (possibly irrevertibly) become the crutch with which humanity survives. The main reason I think why there would be such massive amounts of revolt, civil war and unrest is because of his general return. Would the High Lords and Inquisition happily relinquish their power? Would they believe that the reborn Emperor is the same individual that led humanity 10,000 years ago? Or would they believe that his 10,000 years of constant agony, imprisonment and feeding off of human souls would have changed his mindset considerably? Would the common citizens believe it truly is the Emperor or just some imposter? Would the Astartes welcome him back? The list goes on really, but one thing is certain, the Imperium would likely tear itself apart in a civil war which Chaos and the Xenos would happily capitalise upon. 



Talthewicked said:


> Or the second theory ... the old guy on life support dies ... humans die out entirely fairly shortly afterwords.


I doubt they would die out, they would be entirely subject to the whims of Chaos though.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I imagine the Astartes would welcome him back, sure he would be able to show them it really is him. Even if the High Lords refused him, Astartes and the Emperor along with alot of Imperial Guard, it wont end well


----------



## darklove

So, another interesting theory on the Emperor:

The Golden Throne is thought to have a problem and is breaking down. Except that it isn't and the Tech Priests just don't understand the technology any more. The Emperor is regenerating, and as parts of the Golden Throne are no longer needed for life support they are turning themselves off.

Flip reverse - the Emperor is almost dead and parts of the Golden Throne are turning themselves off as there is nothing left to keep alive.

Could go either way at the moment depending on where GW want to take 40k.


----------



## Chompy Bits

IF the emperor is resurrected and IF he appears the same as he was before the heresy then I don't think that he'd have too much trouble retaking control. I'm not saying there won't be conflict but if you look at how people reacted to him when they met him in person, they practically jizzed themselves at the sight of him. You have to also remember that, despite his faults, he's still a major badass who managed to take control of Terra when mankind was on the verge of tearing itself apart. I don't think any high lord can compare to that. 
Also, the astronomicum seemed to be working fine before the emperor was in the golden throne so him being resurrected shouldn't really make a difference. In fact, I think it might work better because the Emperor's will would be much more focused, not the fractured thing that talks to itself in the Inquisition War novel.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

It would be cool if when the Emperor came back his mind was somehow corrupted through the warp and he was under the influence ov chaos.


----------



## zas240

Androxine Vortex said:


> It would be cool if when the Emperor came back his mind was somehow corrupted through the warp and he was under the influence ov chaos.


Not seeing the GW fluff writers liking that theory somehow...


----------



## 13illfred

there is a rather good piece of homebrew fluff around here somewhere that is an interpretation of how the 40k universe looks another 10k years down the track. In this the big E dies and becomes a chaos god of order or discipline or something along those lines. He does not lead the imperium but instead becomes another player in the great game. i like to think that this is how things will go when the emp either dies or is reborn....

anyway if he was reborn then surely he would not be the same man. All that time with his mind in the warp under the pressure of anchoring the Astronomican and keeping that webway under the imperial palace closed, he'd probably come back bat-shit crazy and go on a rampage


----------



## Doelago

13illfred said:


> anyway if he was reborn then surely he would not be the same man. All that time with his mind in the warp under the pressure of anchoring the Astronomican and keeping that webway under the imperial palace closed, he'd probably come back bat-shit crazy and go on a rampage


You know that what you just said is *HERESY*? A thousand hells wai you heretic! :ireful2:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Lets take into account that the Emperor couldn't realistically be revived physically, if anything there is small chance he could be reborn in the warp. Physically he is a frail and mangled half-skeleton, missing half his limbs and organs after having endured a horrible fate at the hands of Warmaster Horus. Ultimately he has only a very minimal number of cells and is still only 'alive' because he is interred in the mysterious stasis-tomb that is the Golden Throne.


There is a piece of fluff at the beguining of the =][= rulebook which say they have th tech to bring the emporer back (though admittedly this is immediately after he has been interred in the first place) but they don't do it purely for the fact that they feel his ressuscetation would divide humanity. 

I can't see that he would have degraded too heavily after the 10,000 years, not with the Golden throne sustaining him. Remember that Bjorn has been in a dreadnaught for that long and hasn't deteriorated much more than when he was first interred, aside from his mega naps. The golden throne is much more powerful a life support system then a dreadnaught and i would imagine it would have better maintenance. 

All that said i agree that they won't ever resolve the situation with the emporer. In fact i suspect the whole "golden throne is failing" line is as close to a reboot of the emporer that we will ever see.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> There is a piece of fluff at the beguining of the =][= rulebook which say they have th tech to bring the emporer back (though admittedly this is immediately after he has been interred in the first place) but they don't do it purely for the fact that they feel his ressuscetation would divide humanity.


Indeed there is, they are merely speculating though. I got the impression aswell last time I read that extract that the Emperor had died and that the Golden Throne was merely tethering his soul to his corpse, been a while since I read it but I remember that being the impression I got.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I can't see that he would have degraded too heavily after the 10,000 years, not with the Golden throne sustaining him. Remember that Bjorn has been in a dreadnaught for that long and hasn't deteriorated much more than when he was first interred, aside from his mega naps. The golden throne is much more powerful a life support system then a dreadnaught and i would imagine it would have better maintenance.


His body was completely fucked when it went in, leaving it stew for one hundred centuries obviously wouldn't have helped the situation. And as for Bjorn, well no one is expecting him to get out the Dreadnought, put on some Mark VIII Plate, pick up a Bolter, give his loyal fans a nice wolf howl and then lead the Space Wolves Chapter... In comparison some people seem to think thats what the Emperor will do: Simply stand up, put on some armour, grab his sword and bugger off to start a new Crusade.


----------



## The Boz

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And as for Bjorn, well no one is expecting him to get out the Dreadnought, put on some Mark VIII Plate, pick up a Bolter, give his loyal fans a nice wolf howl and then lead the Space Wolves Chapter...


Is this a new thread I'm sensing?


----------



## Doelago

The Boz said:


> Is this a new thread I'm sensing?


Aye, thread started :victory: Just kidding...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> His body was completely fucked when it went in, leaving it stew for one hundred centuries obviously wouldn't have helped the situation. And as for Bjorn, well no one is expecting him to get out the Dreadnought, put on some Mark VIII Plate, pick up a Bolter, give his loyal fans a nice wolf howl and then lead the Space Wolves Chapter...


I can't see why not, they have reached a point in 40k where nearly every organ has a bionic replacement anyway, despite the damage that he took in the fight it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to believe that they could rebuild a body for his consciousness even if it wasn't wholey biological. If they can get him conscious again then he can clone himself new parts...if he can build the promarches then why not replace the body he already has? The problem is getting him conscious again. 

BTW: Emperor in a dreadnaught ftw!!!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I can't see why not, they have reached a point in 40k where nearly every organ has a bionic replacement anyway, despite the damage that he took in the fight it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to believe that they could rebuild a body for his consciousness even if it wasn't wholey biological.


Perhaps, but then of course you could question why instead of putting injured veteran Astartes in Dreadnoughts they just don't simply give them limb and organ replacements, bionic or otherwise. And thats aside from the fact that it would be considered the highest level of Heresy to even touch the Emperor's corpse, let alone tamper with it and add bionic replacement limbs/organs! 



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> If they can get him conscious again then he can clone himself new parts...if he can build the promarches then why not replace the body he already has? The problem is getting him conscious again.


Well he still has a consciousness of sorts, _Inquisition War_ just suggests that its heavily fragmented to the point where it can't even keep track of itself, and seperately is constantly acting to preserve the Imperium. Any attempt to bring that consciousness back together into one to take over his once-physical body (if that was somehow repaired) would mean the Emperor would have to neglect the Imperium which is guarded, guided, and preserved by his split consciousness.


----------



## Doelago

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Perhaps, but then of course you could question why instead of putting injured veteran Astartes in Dreadnoughts they just don't simply give them limb and organ replacements, bionic or otherwise. And thats aside from the fact that it would be considered the highest level of Heresy to even touch the Emperor's corpse, let alone tamper with it and add bionic replacement limbs/organs!
> 
> Aye, that *is* a heresy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he still has a consciousness of sorts, _Inquisition War_ just suggests that its heavily fragmented to the point where it can't even keep track of itself, and seperately is constantly acting to preserve the Imperium. Any attempt to bring that consciousness back together into one to take over his once-physical body (if that was somehow repaired) would mean the Emperor would have to neglect the Imperium which is guarded, guided, and preserved by his split consciousness.
> 
> What you just said could also be considered to be an heresy to a certain extent... You are tampering very close to heresy Child-of-the-Emperor... Be careful with your thoughts, they are dangerous... :threaten:


Thats what I think at least... Dont fall for heresy!


----------



## Serpion5

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> His body was completely fucked when it went in, leaving it stew for one hundred centuries obviously wouldn't have helped the situation. And as for Bjorn, well no one is expecting him to get out the Dreadnought, put on some Mark VIII Plate, pick up a Bolter, give his loyal fans a nice wolf howl and then lead the Space Wolves Chapter... In comparison some people seem to think thats what the Emperor will do: Simply stand up, put on some armour, grab his sword and bugger off to start a new Crusade.


Absolutely ludicrous, He`ll nid a bloddy big cup of coffe first. :laugh:


----------



## Mathai

I have only begun reading through the massive volumes of WArhammer 40K literature, so if this is a silly statement then please forgive but....While I know how the Space AMrines and Primarchs were made from the Emperor...how did the man himself come about? Was he at any point just a regular man? If so, then might it be possible that another simple man be discovered, that man inherit the Emperor's power? And then GW could maintain the status quo while changing everything by having that man enter some sort of stasis as he fully absorbs the emperor's power which has an effect of basically having everything else in the galaxy that needed the Emperor's power to operate continue on as it did?


----------



## Serpion5

Current status of the Emperor`s origins are simply stated as unknown, with the only confirmed fact being that he was born about 8000 BCE (Current era, not 40k era.)

Older fluff, which has not been completely discredited, points to the shaman theory, the starchild theory and the illuminati theory. Some are a bit outlandish, and though none have been completely discredited, neither are they to be considered definite canon at this point. Wikipedia and other wikis give a decent outline. As does Lexicanum. All are worth checking out.

But, as with any fan edited site, reliability is questionable.


----------



## G_Morgan

Chompy Bits said:


> IF the emperor is resurrected and IF he appears the same as he was before the heresy then I don't think that he'd have too much trouble retaking control. I'm not saying there won't be conflict but if you look at how people reacted to him when they met him in person, they practically jizzed themselves at the sight of him. You have to also remember that, despite his faults, he's still a major badass who managed to take control of Terra when mankind was on the verge of tearing itself apart. I don't think any high lord can compare to that.
> Also, the astronomicum seemed to be working fine before the emperor was in the golden throne so him being resurrected shouldn't really make a difference. In fact, I think it might work better because the Emperor's will would be much more focused, not the fractured thing that talks to itself in the Inquisition War novel.


The astronomicum worked as it does now. By burning out the souls of psykers while being guided by the will of the Emperor. The golden throne was only attached to it so he could perform this task while still being a vegetable. If his resurrection is instantaneous he could certainly keep the astronomicum running.

Good luck on keeping the webway gate closed. Stupid Magnus.


----------



## mbatemplar

I think what he was getting at was the fact that the astronomicon is boosted by the emperors light, but your right, if the Emperor did die then the ranges of effective navigation would be greatly reduced.

There is hope however. There does exist the possibility of using relay stations such as in the blood ravens battle barge. Or if that fails, they could emulate the tau strategy of "skipping/skimming" the warp. Again, both of those would'nt be permanent solutions and would entail siginficant reductions in easily navigable space.


----------



## LordofFenris

I agree that the Emperor resurrecting is pretty ridiculous. What interests me more is the assumption that if the Emperor is reborn in the warp as a god, that he would have any interest in helping humanity further. It seems to me, that immortality and godhood is and always has been his true goal.....and if he does all he does truly for the betterment of mankind, then he is a hell of a guy!


----------



## gothik

LordofFenris said:


> It seems to me, that immortality and godhood is and always has been his true goal.....and if he does all he does truly for the betterment of mankind, then he is a hell of a guy!


and if that was found to be his true goal all along then that makes Horus and the others right all along? interesting therory that


----------



## Uilleam

If you read Mechanicum ***spoiler alert!*** when Dalia becomes the new Guardian she is privy to the Emperor's plans. The Emperor was trying to save humanity by guiding it through very specific goals and achievements so that as a race it wouldn't be annihilated. His ultimate goal was to rule the galaxy in order to achieve that. Something that started back in the 12th century when he fought and defeated the C'Tan known as the Void Dragon. Then locked it away on Mars using it as a basis for the technology that his legions would use to conquer the galaxy.

Now as anyone can imagine that really pisses off the big 4. Especially since he made deals with them he had no intentions of honoring. He forbids god worship as a way of eventually diminishing their power to the point that maybe they wink out of existence. Especially with humanity wiping the other races out that do know of them ie Eldar. That would leave him the most powerful being in the galaxy. And thus, a god. No one would be able to challenge him. I don't think he ever planned on becoming a god of the warp.

That said, the warp is pure Chaos as are all the creatures and powers that inhabit it. Who's to say the Star Child theory does come to pass but he is more akin to Khorne than a defender of humanity? Has anything good ever come out of the warp? The most benign thing in the warp I've ever heard of is Papa Nurgle. And if inflicting you with Zombie Plague and making you turn into a super leper is the warps version of being nice I think I'll pass...


----------



## Doelago

LordofFenris said:


> I agree that the Emperor resurrecting is pretty ridiculous. What interests me more is the assumption that if the Emperor is reborn in the warp as a god, that he would have any interest in helping humanity further. It seems to me, that immortality and godhood is and always has been his true goal.....
> 
> *Heresy, heresy and heresy!:ireful2:*
> 
> and if he does all he does truly for the betterment of mankind, then he is a hell of a guy!
> 
> He does! May his name be forever blessed!


Ok, this line of text is written to fill in the minimum... Take it easy...


----------



## ckcrawford

Uilleam said:


> If you read Mechanicum ***spoiler alert!*** when Dalia becomes the new Guardian she is privy to the Emperor's plans. The Emperor was trying to save humanity by guiding it through very specific goals and achievements so that as a race it wouldn't be annihilated. His ultimate goal was to rule the galaxy in order to achieve that. Something that started back in the 12th century when he fought and defeated the C'Tan known as the Void Dragon. Then locked it away on Mars using it as a basis for the technology that his legions would use to conquer the galaxy.
> 
> Now as anyone can imagine that really pisses off the big 4. Especially since he made deals with them he had no intentions of honoring. He forbids god worship as a way of eventually diminishing their power to the point that maybe they wink out of existence. Especially with humanity wiping the other races out that do know of them ie Eldar. That would leave him the most powerful being in the galaxy. And thus, a god. No one would be able to challenge him. I don't think he ever planned on becoming a god of the warp.
> 
> That said, the warp is pure Chaos as are all the creatures and powers that inhabit it. Who's to say the Star Child theory does come to pass but he is more akin to Khorne than a defender of humanity? Has anything good ever come out of the warp? The most benign thing in the warp I've ever heard of is Papa Nurgle. And if inflicting you with Zombie Plague and making you turn into a super leper is the warps version of being nice I think I'll pass...


Though remember the Emperor is not a god. He has records of himself being born with a mother, father, brothers, sisters and the works. The theory is, that he is the reincarnation of the remaining shamans of terra who were basically guiding Terra. He is the last will of the most powerful pyschers humanity has to offer. But he is no god.

As to Nurgle and his disease, I think five years ago I'd have asked the same question. Nurgle is the extreme form as with every other chaos gods that our hearts desire. If you have ever been in despair, or been in pain in the 40k world, you have directly made Papa Nurgle stronger. Thus that is why he was created. But then you can even venture deeper into despair and pain. People who feel the pain of starvation, those who are in deep suffering from disease or pain any pain at all, are offered a release from that pain and any other pain forever as long as they sell their bodies and souls to Nurgle. Thus Nurgle spreads disease and corruption throughout the universe infecting people and then becoming their saviors.


----------



## Chompy Bits

ckcrawford said:


> Though remember the Emperor is not a god. He has records of himself being born with a mother, father, brothers, sisters and the works. The theory is, that he is the reincarnation of the remaining shamans of terra who were basically guiding Terra. He is the last will of the most powerful pyschers humanity has to offer. But he is no god.


He wasn't originally but he might be becoming one. I mean, think about it, being such a powerful psyker he would already have had a massive presence in the warp and he's been worshipped by trillions of people for the last 10 000 years. The warp being the realm where emotions, thoughts etc. can manifest, over the last 10k years all that worship in him as a god might have allowed him to become a nascent god. Maybe when the GT fails and his body dies he will fully emerge to warp god status. I don't think he'd be as strong as any of the big four (he'd probably be a lesser warp god) but maybe strong enough to protect humanity from their interests. Of course, this is pure speculation. Maybe when the golden toilet fails he will just croak and humanity will turn to chaos.:shok:


----------



## Doelago

Chompy Bits said:


> He wasn't originally but he might be becoming one. I mean, think about it, being such a powerful psyker he would already have had a massive presence in the warp and he's been worshipped by trillions of people for the last 10 000 years. The warp being the realm where emotions, thoughts etc. can manifest, over the last 10k years all that worship in him as a god might have allowed him to become a nascent god. Maybe when the GT fails and his body dies he will fully emerge to warp god status. I don't think he'd be as strong as any of the big four (he'd probably be a lesser warp god) but maybe strong enough to protect humanity from their interests. Of course, this is pure speculation. Maybe when the golden toilet fails he will just croak and humanity will turn to chaos.:shok:


You know what? Half of the things you said here were heresy towards the most holy Emperor! (May his name be blessed.) And the thing is... I just dont like heresy...


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> You know what? Half of the things you said here were heresy towards the most holy Emperor! (May his name be blessed.) And the thing is... I just dont like heresy...


Bah, imperium shmerium. This is heresy online right. Besides, the great warlord Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka will lead a massive Waaagh straight through the Sol System, crush all resistance on Terra and raise alters to Gork and Mork in the imperial palace.


----------



## Doelago

Chompy Bits said:


> Bah, imperium shmerium. This is heresy online right. Besides, the great warlord Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka will lead a massive Waaagh straight through the Sol System, crush all resistance on Terra and raise alters to Gork and Mork in the imperial palace.


You damned greenskin Xeno heretic... Thraka would not get within light years of Terra without getting blasted to dust by the battlefleets of the Imperium... And if, a big IF he would get to Terra, then he, along with his troops would probably die during planet fall, or get routed of the surface in a matter of days... Or both... No contest...


----------



## Serpion5

@Doelago: You seem to be a little too in character to be taking part in this most serious of discussions. My advice to you, human, would be to release all burdens that cause you to cling to your pathetic notions of loyalty and life, and instead seek the calm ordered serenity of the crypt. 

Go on. Embrace death. Welcome eternity at the hands of the star borne. :so_happy:


----------



## Commander Colgate

turel2 said:


> Will the Emperor of Mankind ever be resurrected?
> 
> Or will he just sit on the Golden Throne for ever?


 
My own opinion: in 'Draco' You may recall a conversation with the emperor (actually it was some of his past lives shaman souls - remember he is not one man, but racial memory in a thousand souls) 

During the conversation he says: '_"we are many inquisitor", and "How else could we administer our imperium" "Imperilling our great amd aweful plan to steer humanity"_ 

He must use many parts of himself to protect the greater part of humanity from Chaos but surely he must be using some part to find a way out of the 10,000 year dead lock_? _His intention was never to acend to Godliness (remember he had his racial memory, and his love for all mankind), it was ever to promote and secure humanitys future through science and the 'Imperial truth' created to fascilitate that plan. 

I could not speculate what the future hold for the master of all mankind, but I doubt it will be death, or even godhood more like a re-birth followed by a cleansing of all religious faith and a restart of his plan: guiding humanity through very specific goals and achievements so that as a race it wouldn't be annihilated. 

Sorry for the long winded reply, I am clearly _not _a writer. :victory:


----------



## Takizuchi

What makes me wonder, is how this would affect the Tyranid advance, seeing as in the Tyranid codex it states that it is the Astronomican that is attracting the attention of the hive mind, there for sending the hive fleets closer and closer to Terra. Would the rising of the reborn Emperor cause the Tyranids to go wild and unleash its entirety upon the galaxy? or will the Astronomican's light fade slightly causing the nid swarms to just loose interest and move on? Also if the Emperor were to truly die, would that release the void dragon as well? and how would the forces of chaos react? tho i think the epicness of just seeing/reading about the Emperor taking on the four chaos gods in combat by himself would cause many a heads to explode. The Orks would probably be happy because it means they get the one hell of a fight that they have been waiting for. Not sure about the Eldar's reaction, tho it would probably not be good, double for the Dark Eldar. And as for the Tau, well lets just say it would be very interesting to see what the Emperor had to say about their 'greater good'.


----------



## Master_Marius

I think the mankind need the emperor back. And mostly the human-emperor. The humans need a real leader not a god... And I think the empire at this bad times should think about to a more stable alliance with the tau. The enemy of my enemy is my ally. And Tau are the most good ones.


----------



## thebinman

I always presumed that the reason the emperor had more than one voice was due to the shattering of his soul by the pain and pressure of always watching, always vigilent, rather than he was many man (although I do understand that was aware of the experiances and knowledge of his shamen forefathers)



Commander Colgate said:


> My own opinion: in 'Draco' You may recall a conversation with the emperor (actually it was some of his past lives shaman souls - remember he is not one man, but racial memory in a thousand souls)
> 
> During the conversation he says: '_"we are many inquisitor", and "How else could we administer our imperium" "Imperilling our great amd aweful plan to steer humanity"_
> 
> He must use many parts of himself to protect the greater part of humanity from Chaos but surely he must be using some part to find a way out of the 10,000 year dead lock_? _His intention was never to acend to Godliness (remember he had his racial memory, and his love for all mankind), it was ever to promote and secure humanitys future through science and the 'Imperial truth' created to fascilitate that plan.
> 
> I could not speculate what the future hold for the master of all mankind, but I doubt it will be death, or even godhood more like a re-birth followed by a cleansing of all religious faith and a restart of his plan: guiding humanity through very specific goals and achievements so that as a race it wouldn't be annihilated.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded reply, I am clearly _not _a writer. :victory:


----------



## Doelago

Master_Marius said:


> I And I think the empire at this bad times should think about to a more stable alliance with the tau..



Never, never *NEVER!* :ireful2::ireful2: Never say that again, it is heresy, *HERESY!*


----------



## Angel of Blood

Would like to see how the Tau would deal with a crusade spear headed by the Emperor.

The Imperium yes needs a figure like the Emperor as a person but he is equally as important as a god. As a religous figure he give hope and conviction for the majority of the Imperium. The guardsman and other military elements hold on to the last or turn battle around alot of the time based on their faith in the Emperor as a god. He is important in either incarnation


----------



## Doelago

Angel of Blood said:


> Would like to see how the Tau would deal with a crusade spear headed by the Emperor.



They would try to solve it with peace, but they would just get killed of, and soon the Imperial forces would reach their home planet, and there that useless Xeno bastard, Aun`va would try some hippie tactics, but he would just have his head cut of...


----------



## DonFer

I don't see why the Emperor couldn't become a god with so many people worshiping him as one for 10k years. That's a hell lot of emotion conentrated around one being in the warp. And that's gotta count for something. Maybe it can be the reason the Golden Throne is failing. He's actually attaining godhood (lesser or greater) and the GT is not designed to support a god....


----------



## Doelago

DonFer said:


> I don't see why the Emperor couldn't become a god with so many people worshiping him as one for 10k years. That's a hell lot of emotion conentrated around one being in the warp. And that's gotta count for something. Maybe it can be the reason the Golden Throne is failing. He's actually attaining godhood (lesser or greater) and the GT is not designed to support a god....


Your ideas are radical... He could not become a god, he is already one... And has always been... May his name be forever blessed!


----------



## bane-of-banes

whatever the case may be, humanity won't fall considering that as a race both commercial and fluff wise, they play too big of a part in the GW universe to be abandoned.

But personally, i would hate to see the Emperor turn into a god


----------



## Doelago

bane-of-banes said:


> But personally, i would hate to see the Emperor turn into a god


*He is already a god! Damed your names shall be unbelievers...*


----------



## bane-of-banes

Doelago said:


> *He is already a god! Damed your names shall be unbelievers...*


:angel: yes baby, give me some duck sauce :hang1:


----------



## Doelago

bane-of-banes said:


> :angel: yes baby, give me some duck sauce :hang1:


I am going to give you a nice little execution... :hang1:


----------



## Serpion5

Doelago said:


> I am going to give you a nice little execution... :hang1:


Oh, how my metal voice shall sing when at last the Dragon arises seeking vengeance... :wink:


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> Oh, how my metal voice shall sing when at last the Dragon arises seeking vengeance... :wink:


Your so called "Dragon" will be no match for the weapons of the most holy Mechanius of the Emperor! Feel his wrath in your bones!


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> Your so called "Dragon" will be no match for the weapons of the most holy Mechanius of the Emperor! Feel his wrath in your bones!


Hey wait... something is wrong here. 

Wasn't the Void Dragon's presence on Mars responsible for the creation of the Mechanicus in the first place?


----------



## Annihilus

In regards to the transformation of the Emperor into the starchild; I am of a mind that it would not be a good day to be in our galaxy. I call it the Slaanesh scernario. Even though they did not know it, the eldar were creating the conditions for the birth of the chaos god, Slaanesh. The creation of this entity produced a tear in real space that encompassed the central region of the eldar empire and absorbed the souls of the eldar therein. Would not the creation of the starchild create a similar castrophe? The imperium of man, population wise, is much higher than the eldar empire was at it's height ( on the assumption that our reproduction rate is much higher than theirs) The size of this tear would make the Eye of Terror look like a pin hole and absorb most of the human population that worshipped the emperor. I'm just throwing this into the discussion, because I wondered why noone has ever brought it up.


----------



## gothik

Annihilus said:


> In regards to the transformation of the Emperor into the starchild; I am of a mind that it would not be a good day to be in our galaxy. I call it the Slaanesh scernario. Even though they did not know it, the eldar were creating the conditions for the birth of the chaos god, Slaanesh. The creation of this entity produced a tear in real space that encompassed the central region of the eldar empire and absorbed the souls of the eldar therein. Would not the creation of the starchild create a similar castrophe? The imperium of man, population wise, is much higher than the eldar empire was at it's height ( on the assumption that our reproduction rate is much higher than theirs) The size of this tear would make the Eye of Terror look like a pin hole and absorb most of the human population that worshipped the emperor. I'm just throwing this into the discussion, because I wondered why noone has ever brought it up.


if that is the case and its a good theroy you made here i can see it all now.
the birth of the star child billions of humans, heads raised to the heavens praising the emperoros name then bang, souls stripped screaming from thier bodies adn thier bodies useless husks...the star child gets fatter and swallows the eye oh grief doesn't bear thinking about really....the emperor is the biggest baddiest chaos god of all and no one knows it yet


----------



## Serpion5

Annihilus said:


> In regards to the transformation of the Emperor into the starchild; I am of a mind that it would not be a good day to be in our galaxy. I call it the Slaanesh scernario. Even though they did not know it, the eldar were creating the conditions for the birth of the chaos god, Slaanesh. The creation of this entity produced a tear in real space that encompassed the central region of the eldar empire and absorbed the souls of the eldar therein. Would not the creation of the starchild create a similar castrophe? The imperium of man, population wise, is much higher than the eldar empire was at it's height ( on the assumption that our reproduction rate is much higher than theirs) The size of this tear would make the Eye of Terror look like a pin hole and absorb most of the human population that worshipped the emperor. I'm just throwing this into the discussion, because I wondered why noone has ever brought it up.


It`s not possible. The Emperor as we know him could not do this simply because he is mortal, has a mortal soul and not the raw power needed to achieve such power. Neither would his mortal mind be able to fathom the span of the galaxy as the Chaos Gods do, even the big E has limits. 

A similar and more likely theory (though still pretty unlikely) is that Humanity`s faith is creating a warp entity, a fifth god borne from the Emperor`s image. This god would represent everything Mankind holds the Emperor to be, but would not be the original Emperor.

Frankly, I don`t see either scenario being very likely.



gothik said:


> if that is the case and its a good theroy you made here i can see it all now.
> the birth of the star child billions of humans, heads raised to the heavens praising the emperoros name then bang, souls stripped screaming from thier bodies adn thier bodies useless husks...the star child gets fatter and swallows the eye oh grief doesn't bear thinking about really....the emperor is the biggest baddiest chaos god of all and no one knows it yet


Perhaps, but the eldar took millions of years to create Slaanesh, humanity has only been worshipping the Emperor for a little over ten thousand. 

I think the other gods have a head start...


----------



## SnoopyChicken

Serpion5 said:


> Perhaps, but the eldar took millions of years to create Slaanesh, humanity has only been worshipping the Emperor for a little over ten thousand.
> 
> I think the other gods have a head start...


Thats true but Slaanesh was a by-product of the Eldar lifestyle, humans are actively worshipping the emperor, Id be interested to see what difference it makes.


----------



## gothik

Serpion5 said:


> It`s not possible. The Emperor as we know him could not do this simply because he is mortal, has a mortal soul and not the raw power needed to achieve such power. Neither would his mortal mind be able to fathom the span of the galaxy as the Chaos Gods do, even the big E has limits.
> 
> A similar and more likely theory (though still pretty unlikely) is that Humanity`s faith is creating a warp entity, a fifth god borne from the Emperor`s image. This god would represent everything Mankind holds the Emperor to be, but would not be the original Emperor.
> 
> Frankly, I don`t see either scenario being very likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but the eldar took millions of years to create Slaanesh, humanity has only been worshipping the Emperor for a little over ten thousand.
> 
> I think the other gods have a head start...


lol and here is a man who possibly kickstarted the heresy...hows that for starting the whole mess behind the scenesw softly softly leave the crap for others to take the blame i'll just wait till i am resurected as god lol


----------



## darklove

SnoopyChicken said:


> Thats true but Slaanesh was a by-product of the Eldar lifestyle, humans are actively worshipping the emperor, Id be interested to see what difference it makes.


I don't think active worship is relevant, other than being required for this specific mentalist to become a 'god'. Specific worship by humans is not more potent emotionally than the combined carnal passions of the whole galaxy (which includes humans). Remember that humans are just one sentient species among many hundreds, and that huge chunks of the galaxy are unexplored by humanity. Who knows what else is out there and fuelling the warp...


----------



## LukeValantine

I'm liking the idea of the big E coming back, I say bring on the massive civil war. After all it sure as hell will move the storyline forward (Where him simply dieing will probably end 40k as we know it now).


----------



## DaafiejjXD

What does the big E hate? Xenos, witches and mutants. Who would be soul(so far as they posses one)stripped? Xenos, witches and mutants. Humans with a lot of purity and faith would be spared, I guess. Because the Big E needs them. Where would Khorne be without people worshipping him? Nowhere, because all of the chaos gods need worship!

Most likely: Emperor dies, entire Imperium in disarray, chaos starting to flood the materium. Entire Imperium mourning and grieving, Emperor's soul( He IS immortal!! He was the creation of all the human shamans, who made an end to their lives at the same time to be reborn into a single identity! So he can be reborn.) gets so much power, that it manifests into the 6th chaos god(yes there are already 5, the 5th being Malal the god who hates itself and chaos) and rids the Imperium of all Xenos, witches and mutants and a massive battle between chaos and everything else begins.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

DaafiejjXD said:


> What does the big E hate? Xenos, witches and mutants. Who would be soul(so far as they posses one)stripped? Xenos, witches and mutants. Humans with a lot of purity and faith would be spared, I guess.


Yet it is also humanity that is sustaining him via soul-sacrifices, and *plausably* also through their faith. 

Humanity would not be spared.



DaafiejjXD said:


> Where would Khorne be without people worshipping him? Nowhere, because all of the chaos gods need worship!


Not they don't. Assuming they havn't reached a point of self sufficiency, they require emotion, of which there is an abundance in all mortal races.



DaafiejjXD said:


> Emperor's soul( He IS immortal!! He was the creation of all the human shamans, who made an end to their lives at the same time to be reborn into a single identity! So he can be reborn.)


So says one theory. 

And even if it is true, who is to say it is possible for him to be reborn now?



DaafiejjXD said:


> that it manifests into the 6th chaos god(yes there are already 5, the 5th being Malal the god who hates itself and chaos)


There are innumerable chaos gods, not merely 5.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Indeed the emperor needs the souls of untold millions of psykers , but aren't they, in a way witches?



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> There are innumerable chaos gods, not merely 5.


True, but most are just overpowered daemons,or just weak. There are only 5 known canon ones : Khorne, Tzeentch, Nurgle, Slaanesh and Malal.

As for the emotion part, thanks for correcting me, but if they don't
*need* worship, why do they demand it from beings? Maybe they do need it, to a certain point? Or just because through worship, the worshippers exhibit the emotions for the certain god? 

Also I was not implying he *will* be reborn, only that it is possible.

As for most things I say in this thread, these are just theories.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

DaafiejjXD said:


> Indeed the emperor needs the souls of untold millions of psykers , but aren't they, in a way witches?


Depending on your perspective really.



DaafiejjXD said:


> As for the emotion part, thanks for correcting me, but if they don't
> *need* worship, why do they demand it from beings? Maybe they do need it, to a certain point? Or just because through worship, the worshippers exhibit the emotions for the certain god?


Chaos and the mortal races are intertwined in an unbreakable loop; Mortals' natural emotions sustain and define the chaos gods, who in turn further encourage the mortal races to further and ever greater acts of the particular emotional display, which in turn further defines and sustains the chaos gods... Et cetera.

The chaos gods do not require worship, but chaos worshippers will be even more 'encouraged' to commit acts which display particular emotional responses more so than non-chaos worshippers. There is also the point that the souls of chaos worshippers are absorbed into the consciousness of their patron upon death, further increasing said patron's power and influence.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Well put, I think that you are right about the chaos gods and their connection to the mortal world. So the only way to destroy chaos is to destroy all life? Now I see what the 'nids and 'crons are trying to do.


----------



## LukeValantine

The only way to truly destroy chaos may be to end all sentient life, but the necrons has nothing to do with that. Necrons have the technology to reestablish the barriers between real space, and the warp severing the ling between the warp, and the mortal realm (Not permanently). Also Necrons have no interest in eliminating all life, after all what is a shepherd without a flock to cull.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

I thought that was the whole point of the Necrons, to exterminate all life?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

normtheunsavoury said:


> I thought that was the whole point of the Necrons, to exterminate all life?


No, the point of the Necrons is to serve the C'tan. 

And the C'tan wish to be supreme and to place the lesser races in a position where they are helpless and can be harvested at will.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

I'd just like to point out, 10,000 years is a long, long time. I think even the Big E's mind would be at least a little warped by that point, even if he didn't have to deal with the Astronomicon/ Webway etc. At the moment, I think it would be better for humanity if he didn't come back....

Is there not a theory (apologies if I get this wrong) that all this Emperor worship, is in fact creating something new entirely...another Chaos God? A God of oppression? At least I think it's something like that 

EDIT: Oh just read CoTE has already said something like this...



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Personally I believe there are two entities; The Emperor and the God-Emperor.
> 
> The Emperor is the physical remains of the great warlord who conquered the galaxy, and by his sheer force of will and psychic might is powering the Astronomican and keeping the Imperial Webway gate sealed.
> 
> The God-Emperor on the other hand is a god. A warp entity formed by the untold trillions of humans who worship it. It is a ruthless and tyrannical god, and is so because that is the environment from which it was born. The Ecclesiarchy dictate and regulate the Imperial Cult and thus the worship of Trillions across the galaxy, thus the God-Emperor acts just how the Ecclesiarchy wants it to act. It is this entity, the God-Emperor, who 'rewards' and 'protects' some of its followers via divine intervention, (the Imperial Saints for example), not the smouldering corpse upon the Golden Throne.


So if this is the case, what the hell would happen if The Emperor (the actual one) somehow came back? I stress the word somehow as I don't think it's possible, but the faithful can always hope...


----------



## Black Steel Feathers

Sorry, Computer Malfunction.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers

If any of you read my introduction post, then you'd know that Morganith- Pirate Lord of Teach's World, Exiled Primarch of the Black Hawks- is looking for a cure for the present throne-failings, ably assisted by his brothers and the repentant traitors known as the Warp Angels... They'll be back, you'll see, and the Imperium'll be regretting ever throwing him out! 

(No, this is not a plug! :victory: )


----------



## LUNARFANG144

It is said that he will rise again
spacewolf lore states that at the time of the final battle Leman Russ and the All Father (emperor) will return to lead the living and the fallen into the last battle with Chaos
Ultramarine artificers say that Robourte's wound is healing and he will return and when he does it will be the end time


----------



## Haskanael

Yog-Sothoth said:


> EDIT: Oh just read CoTE has already said something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> So if this is the case, what the hell would happen if The Emperor (the actual one) somehow came back? I stress the word somehow as I don't think it's possible, but the faithful can always hope...


I see a problem with this theory as the Emperor was already worshipped *by willing people who see him as a benevolent protector* this was even before the heresy and some of them where protected by powers stemming from the emperor (I asume). ALSO it is perfectly reasonable to believe that the Emperors soul (warp pressence) would NOT just Die in fact I would rather believe that with the power he has he could very well be alive and well inside the warp (for as far as you can be well in the warp).

Does anyone here remember Ye olde history of the birth of the Emperor?


----------



## Angel of Blood

LUNARFANG144 said:


> Ultramarine artificers say that Robourte's wound is healing and he will return and when he does it will be the end time


No, pilgrims say his wounds are healing, the Ultramarines themselves refute the claim. Superstitious, crazed, desperate dogmatic pilgrims are hardly reliable sources, especially when the UMs don't believe it.



Haskanael said:


> Does anyone here remember Ye olde history of the birth of the Emperor?


Many powerful shamans committing joint suicide and resurrecting into one body. What of it?


----------



## Reaper45

Angel of Blood said:


> No, pilgrims say his wounds are healing, the Ultramarines themselves refute the claim. Superstitious, crazed, desperate dogmatic pilgrims are hardly reliable sources, especially when the UMs don't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Many powerful shamans committing joint suicide and resurrecting into one body. What of it?


Because everyone knows that ultramarines have never been wrong before. 

Hint they have, and they are fully capable of being duped. 

From what I understand if the emperor dies he gets reborn. weather this takes a few seconds or years is unknown. I was always under the assumption that he had to be placed on the throne because he's the only thing keeping that warp tear behind the throne in check.


----------



## MEQinc

Reaper45 said:


> Because everyone knows that ultramarines have never been wrong before.


That's not what AoB was saying though. The facts are that some of the pilgrims who visit Guilliman believe he is healing. These people will only see him once in there entire lives and have dedicated there entire lives (or at least large portions of it) to seeing him. Such people are capable of believing anything. The Ultramarines on the other hand have regular access to their Primarch, and every reason to want him to return. The fact that they do not believe he is healing makes it pretty freaking unlikely that he is healing. 

This is rather off topic though, and has been debated to death before.



> From what I understand if the emperor dies he gets reborn.


People keep saying this, and yet there is no evidence to support it. Most people tend to base this theory on the Star Child theory, which was debunked as a Tzeentch cult ploy by the Inquisition. In other words: it was made up.


----------

